# Guitar hanger adhesive



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a bunch of wall hanger for my guitars but I don't want to drill holes in my walls. Is there an adhesive that I can use that will stick the hangers to the wall?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

With all due respect, I wouldn't trust hanging any of my guitars up via adhesive. That's just asking for trouble...

Screws and drywall anchors (not the plastic ones, but the metal ones) is what I would use.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

if there is, it would be strong enough to peel the paper off the drywall.

go with screws my friend. I wouldn't trust any adhesive.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Holes can be filled. Adhesive will do a lot more damage than a screw hole. I wouldn't trust adhesive to hold that well anways.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yup 100% agreement in the thread. I drilled right into the studs to hang mine. Also sewed double layer felt covers for the hangers.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

^shoulda used flamed maple.....and bursted it....with nitro....


----------

